# Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger - Trailer zur blutigen Märchen-Neuauflage



## MaxFalkenstern (12. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger - Trailer zur blutigen Märchen-Neuauflage* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger - Trailer zur blutigen Märchen-Neuauflage


----------



## s0cKe (12. November 2012)

So will MGM sich aus der Krise retten? Mit 2. rangigen Stars die Geld kosten? Nun gut, zumindest das Szenario klingt ganz cool. Hellsing fand ich zB ganz cool.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. November 2012)

s0cKe schrieb:


> Hellsing fand ich zB ganz cool.



Hellsing ist sogar verdammt cool 
Ganz im Gegensatz zu den beiden Trailern, die ich einfach nur lächerlich finde


----------



## z3ro22 (12. November 2012)

ick freu mich^^


----------



## z3ro22 (12. November 2012)

von euch beiden guckt das so oder so keine im kino....

diese ständige besserwissen nervt sowas von.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. November 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> von euch beiden guckt das so oder so keine im kino....
> 
> diese ständige besserwissen nervt sowas von.


 
Was heißt hier besserwissen? 
Ich hab nur meine Meinung geäußert, die dich ja nicht beeinflussen muss.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. November 2012)

*facepalm* ...


Muss man denn heutzutage selbst Kindermärchen auf Teufel komm raus auf "cool" und "stylisch" trimmen?


----------



## stawacz (13. November 2012)

die amis stehen derzeit halt extrem auf märchen,,geht ja schon n weilchen und wird auch noch weiter gehen....ich für meinen teil freu mich ,der trailer erinnert wirklich stark an van helsing und den fand ich auch klasse...is halt popcorkino


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. November 2012)

Filme wie dieser machen es einem echt schwer, teuren Hollywood-Trash von echtem Trash zu unterscheiden.


----------



## cryer (17. November 2012)

Der Trailer wirkt wie so oft eher abschreckend. Val Helsing fand ich weniger gelungen, Brothers Grimm fand ich besser, aber ebenfalls nicht so toll, Red Riding Hood dagegen war super unterhaltsam und sehr atmosphärisch. Hänselen und Gretelen scheinen eher in Richtung Van Helsing zu gehen. Bekannte Darsteller, die gerade IN sind, geile Effekte, dämliche Dialoge und eine Schema F Story. Da kann ich auf das BR Release warten, sowas muss ich nicht (mehr) im Kino sehen. Da hilft auch der teilweise 3D Splatter nicht. 
Oder ich bin mittlerweile einfach zu alt für den Sch.... Schrott 
Was aber seltsam wäre, da ich mich auf das Evil Dead Remake freue ... naja...


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. November 2012)

Nach Snow White and the Huntsman kann mich eh nix mehr schockieren.


----------



## stawacz (17. November 2012)

cryer schrieb:


> Der Trailer wirkt wie so oft eher abschreckend. Val Helsing fand ich weniger gelungen, Brothers Grimm fand ich besser, aber ebenfalls nicht so toll, Red Riding Hood dagegen war super unterhaltsam und sehr atmosphärisch. Hänselen und Gretelen scheinen eher in Richtung Van Helsing zu gehen. Bekannte Darsteller, die gerade IN sind, geile Effekte, dämliche Dialoge und eine Schema F Story. Da kann ich auf das BR Release warten, sowas muss ich nicht (mehr) im Kino sehen. Da hilft auch der teilweise 3D Splatter nicht.
> Oder ich bin mittlerweile einfach zu alt für den Sch.... Schrott
> Was aber seltsam wäre, da ich mich auf das Evil Dead Remake freue ... naja...


 

also red riding hood fand ich zb super enttäuschend und so garnich unterhaltsam


----------



## MICHI123 (17. November 2012)

Jeremy, neeein, was tust du.... nein!!


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. November 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> also red riding hood fand ich zb super enttäuschend und so garnich unterhaltsam


 ich kenn den nicht, aber nachdem ich gehört habe dass es sowas wie Twilight mit Werwölfen sein soll, hab ich den Plan verworfen, ihn zu sehen.


----------



## Worrel (17. November 2012)

Ich find's ja irgendwie bekloppt, quasi die komplette Handlung schon im ersten Trailer zu verraten.

Davon abgesehen sieht der Film für das, was er sein will, gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Naja, bis auf den Hänsel Darsteller, der wirkt irgendwie reichlich farblos.


----------



## Kwengie (22. November 2012)

erinnert mich irgendwie an Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich find's ja irgendwie bekloppt, quasi die komplette Handlung schon im ersten Trailer zu verraten.


 
nja, aber ist kein Spezifisches Problem von dem Film, ganz fies war´s ja bei Hancock
Aber immerhin weiß man so das man hier nur einen Grafikblender hat und man sich von geschepper durchfönen lassen kann


----------



## stawacz (23. November 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich find's ja irgendwie bekloppt, quasi die komplette Handlung schon im ersten Trailer zu verraten.
> 
> Davon abgesehen sieht der Film für das, was er sein will, gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Naja, bis auf den Hänsel Darsteller, der wirkt irgendwie reichlich farblos.


 
der hänsel is jeremy renner,,der hat bei the avengers,swat,bourne vermächtniss, usw mitgespielt,,der wird derzeit eigentlich recht hoch gehandelt...

naja wie dem auch sei,ich bin auf jedenall recht angetan vom trailer,,wieht wie gesagt aus wie van helsing,und den fand ich eigentlich ziemlich unterhaltsam(bis auf den beschissenen dracula darsteller r )


----------

